# St.Martin/St Maarten Timeshare



## JMSH (Feb 11, 2013)

I know that it is very subjective but can anyone give me their oppinion to what timeshare units they believe to be the best in St.Martin? Have only stayed at Oyster Bay.


----------



## tombo (Feb 11, 2013)

Best is so subjective. I am a big fan of the Belair Beach Hotel. It is not Marriott nice, it is not plush, but every unit is ocean front. I have stayed in a 2 bed unit and the rooms were very nice but the resort is older. Lots of room, 2 baths, and a very large private balcony. The views from the private balconies (2nd floor and up) are fantastic and unobstructed. You are looking at the ocean from the den, kitchen, and dining room. 

There are only 2 resorts on Little Bay ( Belair and Divi). It is a long sandy beach great for swimming and snorkelling. The beach in front of the Belair is never crowded. When you arrive go to the beach attendant and he assigns you free beach chairs and umbrella for the week. Sleep late and your chairs are waiting for you. No fighting for chairs and umbrellas on the beach with the 6am towel reservers like you have to do at many resorts. Sightsee all morning and your chairs will be waiting for you when you arrive after lunch. Great restaurant onsite built on the beach with great views and good food for reasonable prices. Happy hour drinks every day. Close to Phiilipsburg. 

There are newer, nicer places in St Maarten, but when you exchange for many other resorts you rarelly get ocean front units. At the Belair you will be ocean front. That to me is more important than granite counters and crown moulding.

http://www.belairbeach.com/amenities.aspx


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 11, 2013)

tombo said:


> Best is so subjective. I am a big fan of the Belair Beach Hotel. It is not Marriott nice, it is not plush, but every unit is ocean front. I have stayed in a 2 bed unit and the rooms were very nice but the resort is older. Lots of room, 2 baths, and a very large private balcony. The views from the private balconies (2nd floor and up) are fantastic and unobstructed. You are looking at the ocean from the den, kitchen, and dining room.
> 
> There are only 2 resorts on Little Bay ( Belair and Divi). It is a long sandy beach great for swimming and snorkelling. The beach in front of the Belair is never crowded. When you arrive go to the beach attendant and he assigns you free beach chairs and umbrella for the week. Sleep late and your chairs are waiting for you. No fighting for chairs and umbrellas on the beach with the 6am towel reservers like you have to do at many resorts. Sightsee all morning and your chairs will be waiting for you when you arrive after lunch. Great restaurant onsite built on the beach with great views and good food for reasonable prices. Happy hour drinks every day. Close to Phiilipsburg.
> 
> ...



Quality post (as I click my faux "like" button).


----------



## classiclincoln (Feb 11, 2013)

We stayed at the Villas at Simpson Bay and thoroughly enjoyed it.  Check out our review in the Marketplace.


----------



## JMSH (Feb 11, 2013)

I dont see Belair being able to be traded via II ? Anyone know anything about Blue Pelican Club?


----------



## siesta (Feb 11, 2013)

JMSH said:


> I know that it is very subjective but can anyone give me their oppinion to what timeshare units they believe to be the best in St.Martin? Have only stayed at Oyster Bay.


 I sent some family (in their mid 30s) to oyster bay last April, and they enjoyed it and got a refurb unit, but they did mention it felt like a retirement community as they were far younger than the majority of guests. They mentioned should they go again, they would rather stay at the new Westin across the way (which is available via II getaways)


----------



## Anne S (Feb 12, 2013)

We have stayed at Oyster Bay, Flamingo, La Vista, Sapphire, Towers at Mullet Bay, the Atrium, and Royal Palms. At the Sapphire we had a gorgeous two bedroom unit with jacuzzi on the balcony, overlooking the Caribbean. It was gorgeous, but I'm not sure I would have been as pleased had we been given a lagoon view. Also, the beach has been washed away and the closest walkable beach is a nudist/gay beach.

I think my favorite would be Royal Palms because all units face the water, it is on the beach (although not one of the beast) and restaurants and a large supermarker are all within easy walking distance.

Our two bedroom at the Atrium was huge, with a wrap-around balcony to match. Unfortunately we were not so lucky with the view of the parking lot and trash bins.


----------



## Pappy Mentos (Feb 12, 2013)

As tombo mentioned earlier, this issue is very subjective. We actually disagree with the assessment of the Belair, as we were very disappointed with our stay there. Yes the rooms are clean and face the ocean, but we thought the staff was ill-mannered, there were too many locals on the beach and in the pool, the mosquitoes and "no seeums" were unforgiving and the restaurant was terrible. If we had to stay in Little Bay again, we would likely go to Divi.

Oddly enough, the new RCI catalog arrived last week and it shows 24 timeshares in St. Maarten, two of which are on the French side. The only ones we are familiar with are Royal Islander Club la Plage and Royal Islander Club la Terrasse, both of which are located at the end of the airport near Maho Beach. Both are Gold Crown resorts with very nice, clean rooms and amenities. Not sure if any of the resorts are available through II.

It seems that most of the other RCI resorts are near the airport or along Welfare Road above the airport. Not the greatest location due to the proximity to the airport, but all within walking distance of restaurants and nightlife, which I think is vastly different from Oyster Bay, which is more remote.


----------



## humsor (Feb 17, 2013)

*Belair fan*

I agree with everything Tombo said.  Belair has a GREAT beach.  The best for any timeshare on the island.  Units are dated and a bit tired, but the view more than makes up for it.  Also, Staff at Gingerbread cafe not too friendly though.  We liked la Vista beach as well more for units and location, beach not swim able unless you go next door to Flamingo.


----------



## JudyS (Feb 17, 2013)

tombo said:


> ....
> 
> There are only 2 resorts on Little Bay ( Belair and Divi). It is a long sandy beach great for swimming and snorkelling. The beach in front of the Belair is never crowded. ...


I've stayed at Divi Little Bay (in around 2006) and liked it. The units generally face the ocean, with some right on the beach, some up on a hill overlooking the beach, and some facing deep water. I think the studios are the ones that face the beach and the larger units face deep water. I stayed in both (during a three-night stay! we couldn't get the same unit for our whole stay) and liked the studio, because the one I had was *right* on the beach. I didn't find the beach crowded, but there are some cruise ships who use part of that beach, so there is the risk of crowding at times. 

There is a historic fort right near Divi Little Bay, it's walking distance from the Divi Little Bay units, assuming you can walk uphill. 

The units at Divi Little Bay were a bit rundown, but I think they were planning a renovation at the time.

The main thing I didn't like about being on Little Bay was that it was far from the other beaches, especially Orient Beach (on the French side of the island) which is my favorite. Traffic can be VERY heavy in St. Martin, which makes getting around the island difficult. I was just reading the new RCI catalog last night and was pleased to see that there are two timeshares on the French side of St. Martin. I need to look into those and see how close they are to Orient Beach.


----------



## JMSH (Feb 17, 2013)

I am with II, can you tell me the names of the two timeshare units on the French side?


----------



## stmartinfan (Feb 18, 2013)

JudyS said:


> I've stayed at Divi Little Bay (in around 2006) and liked it. The units generally face the ocean, with some right on the beach, some up on a hill overlooking the beach, and some facing deep water. I think the studios are the ones that face the beach and the larger units face deep water. I stayed in both (during a three-night stay! we couldn't get the same unit for our whole stay) and liked the studio, because the one I had was *right* on the beach. I didn't find the beach crowded, but there are some cruise ships who use part of that beach, so there is the risk of crowding at times.
> 
> 
> The units at Divi Little Bay were a bit rundown, but I think they were planning a renovation at the time.
> ...



We own at Divi Little Bay and love it there.  The beach is nice and there are always enough chairs.  It also has 3 nice pool areas.

Personally, we like the location because it's very private yet one of the quickest locations to many of the other beaches.  (The only ones that would be closer would be the2 on the French side.)

I quoted a few points above, so I could share correct info.  The studios, one and two bedroom units are spread throughout the resort, so there are some of each facing the different sides of the beach.

Divi no longer hosts tours from cruise boats, so there is no crowding on the beach.

The resort recently completed renovating all its units.  They are not five star (but timeshares in SXM aren't).  They are nicely updated, comfortable and decently sized.

As others have said, "best" is subjective.  Many people love staying in the Simpson Bay Area, because they are in the midst of all the restaurants and bars.  I personally think it's like staying in a city and not at a tropical resort.  I must prefer Divi's location on a peninsula surrounded by beautiful blue water with lots of open space between buildings and no traffic nearby.


----------



## JudyS (Feb 18, 2013)

You don't have to be a member to access RCI's online resort directory. The two resorts (judging by the addresses listed) are Nettle Bay Beach Club (#4824)  and Cottages de Lonvilliers (#3143).


----------



## JMSH (Feb 18, 2013)

Well I am trying to trade my Marriott timeshare through to St Martin and would love to be on the French side but those two locations are not offered by II


----------



## Anne S (Feb 18, 2013)

JMSH said:


> Well I am trying to trade my Marriott timeshare through to St Martin and would love to be on the French side but those two locations are not offered by II



It really isn't necessary to stay on the French side in order to enjoy the French part of the island. And I doubt that you would be happy with either of those resorts. Nettle Bay has the distiction of being very close to Marigot, but if you want a nice beach You will go elsewhere. Cottages de Lonvilliers is in the middle of nowhere.


----------

